

Source codes of infamous MPack, IcePack and Zeus and other botnet kits. - keekO0o
http://insom.org/bots/

======
keekO0o
some mentions about those -

[http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2007/07/icepack-malware-kit-
in-...](http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2007/07/icepack-malware-kit-in-
action.html)

[http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2007/06/mpack-kit-attack-on-
vid...](http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2007/06/mpack-kit-attack-on-video.html)

[http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2007/06/massive-embedded-web-
at...](http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2007/06/massive-embedded-web-attack-in-
italy.html)

[http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2009/04/inside-zeus-
crimeware-d...](http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2009/04/inside-zeus-crimeware-
developers-to-do.html)

[http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2008/12/zeus-crimeware-as-
servi...](http://ddanchev.blogspot.com/2008/12/zeus-crimeware-as-service-
going.html)

